# Trabajo de chinos



## lzarzalejo73

Could someone, please, tell me how to translate de idiom "Trabajo de chinos" (Extremely had work/To work extremely hard) Thanks in advance


----------



## Rubns

"Slave labor" (labour in BrE) quizá.

Aunque no sé si puede resultar ofensivo, ya que la esclavitud es un asunto controvertido. A ver qué dicen los nativos.


----------



## Omada

Yo diría que "trabajo de chinos" más que un a trabajo duro, a lo que se refiere es a un trabajo muy complicado, que requiere mucha destreza y paciencia.


----------



## Rubns

Estoy de acuerdo con Omada, para mí: "trabajo de chinos" = "trabajo de hormiga". Pero también puede ser entendido como ha dicho lzarzalejo73. En este caso se podría traducir como: to work like an ant.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Rubns said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Omada, para mí: "trabajo de chinos" = "trabajo de hormiga". Pero también puede ser entendido como ha dicho lzarzalejo73. En este caso se podría traducir como: to work like an ant.


Thank you all for your interesting suggestions, but I'm still waiting to hear something more... of an English (BE or US) idiomatic expression


Thank you all for your interesting suggestions, but I'm still waiting to hear something more... of an English (BE or US) idiomatic expression, and I hope I'm not offending anybody


----------



## jedi5384

Could you give an example of how this expression is used? Does it have a negative connotation? Because "slave labor" does; to me it implies hard work that means little.

Maybe "work your ass off" or "work like crazy" but those are pretty general.


----------



## nelliot53

I have seen "Trabajo de chinos= Trabajo de perros". (Work like a dog)


----------



## Rubns

nelliot53 said:


> I have seen "Trabajo de chinos= Trabajo de perros". (Work like a dog)



I agree

In Spanish we would say something like: "trabajar como un/a perro/a" as well.

But sometimes, as Omada pointed out (and depending on the context), it can be referred to painstaking work.


----------



## gengo

If you are looking for a noun phrase:  grunt work.

As always, it helps if you give a full sentence as context.  The above suggestion won't work in all cases.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Thanks everybody. The text goes: "-Ya sé que es un trabajo de chinos (extremely hard work) , pero yo cotejaría todas las entradas de pasajeros de una semana anterior al asesinato ylas salidas de estos dos días posteriores e investigaría los que coincidan. Es una forma de empezar" I think, in order to be on the save side, i will leave it at that "extremely hard work", as other expressions, such as "slave labour" or any mention to Chinese or Black people may be offensive. But I am open to other suggestions. Thanks again for your cooperation.


----------



## gengo

I know it's demanding work...
I know it's tedious work...
I know it's exhausting work...
I know it's monotonous work...

Grunt work is usually more physical than what is being discussed here.


----------



## SydLexia

"I know what a huge amount of work it is, but I would......"

syd


----------



## Toni Yu

lzarzalejo73 said:


> Thanks everybody. The text goes: "-Ya sé que es un trabajo de chinos (extremely hard work) , pero yo cotejaría todas las entradas de pasajeros de una semana anterior al asesinato ylas salidas de estos dos días posteriores e investigaría los que coincidan. Es una forma de empezar" I think, in order to be on the save side, i will leave it at that "extremely hard work", as other expressions, such as "slave labour" or any mention to Chinese or Black people may be offensive. But I am open to other suggestions. Thanks again for your cooperation.


Sí,es para nosotros chinos una expresión ofensiva,igaul como "barrio chino=red-light district" ,no entiendo el porqué.
Pero no me entiendas mal,yo solo quiero saber más de la historia de esas expresiones.


----------



## Rubns

Supongo que la expresión viene del hecho de que aquí se ve a los chinos como personas muy trabajadoras y meticulosas en sus tareas. No tiene por qué tener connotaciones negativas. De todas formas hay dos variantes de esa expresión. Yo la uso para describir un trabajo meticuloso y concienzudo.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Thanks everybody


----------



## Omada

Rubns said:


> Supongo que la expresión viene del hecho de que aquí se ve a los chinos como personas muy trabajadoras y meticulosas en sus tareas. No tiene por qué tener connotaciones negativas. De todas formas hay dos variantes de esa expresión. Yo la uso para describir un trabajo meticuloso y concienzudo.



Estoy de acuerdo. Aunque entiendo que los estereotipos molesten, no tiene connotaciones negativas. En el ejemplo que se da yo creo que dice "trabajo de chinos" por lo complicado. En España al menos, "trabajo de perros" sería un trabajo agotador, sin descanso o en malas condiciones, igual que "trabajar como un esclavo". Un trabajo muy duro sería tener que pelar y picar dos toneladas de zanahorias, pero si además hay que cortarlas en forma de gorrión, eso sería un trabajo de chinos.


----------



## LVRBC

"coolie labor" is the closest equivalent.  It's offensive, but so is the original.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Thank you Omada and LVRBC


----------



## skyeman

Se me ha occurrido- _*donkey work*_. 
_*Donkey work*_ es el trabajo monótono y pesado.


----------



## Silvia Dee

the original is not offensive


LVRBC said:


> "coolie labor" is the closest equivalent.  It's offensive, but so is the original.


----------



## Elixabete

I would difference between "trabajar como chinos /un chino" (go work extremely hard, like a slave) and "hacer/tener/ser un trabajo de chinos"(a painstaking job which demands full attention to the tiniest details for a long time). I don't think any of them is derogatory for the Chinese,  the first one comes from the idea that the Chinese are extremely hard working  ( which is not bad, even if the job demanding this type of commitment gets as a result a negative connotation)  and the second one from the idea that they are extremely gifted for complex high attention demanding tasks, as we can see in their traditional art and crafts.
As I see it any of Gengo's suggestions or even "I know it's a drag..."are good translations.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

I couldn't agree with you more, Elixabete. Thank you.


----------



## gato radioso

lzarzalejo73 said:


> Could someone, please, tell me how to translate de idiom "Trabajo de chinos" (Extremely had work/To work extremely hard) Thanks in advance



In my opinion this idiom refers to any painstaking, delicated, exhaustive work, not necessarily a hard one.
Although you can find every now and then applied to hard, overhelming, magnificient work.
In fact, when we want to make a reference to any great, outstanding infraestructure, facility or public work, we rather say:

_Esto es un trabajo de romanos._
This one is a Romans´ work.

in an admiring sense.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Thank you, gato radioso.


----------



## Amapolas

Como se usa por acá, un trabajo de chinos es duro, pesado, difícil, complejo, cansador. 
En los últimos años se está poniendo de moda decir "esto es un chino", especialmente entre las generaciones más jóvenes.


----------



## gato radioso

lzarzalejo73 said:


> Thank you, gato radioso.


You´re welcome


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Gracias, Amapolas. Preciosa lengua el castellano, con tintes" Bueonaerenses"


----------



## Cbes

Reading this thread I know "trabajo chino" can be derogative or offensive but to my understanding its almost the opposite, It can be tediuos and boring but also requires patience and fine skills to accomplish the task.
Around here we use "trabajo de preso" instead, we don't mess chinese people around


----------



## gato radioso

Cbes said:


> Reading this thread I know "trabajo chino" can be derogative or offensive but to my understanding its almost the opposite, It can be tediuos and boring but also requires patience and fine skills to accomplish the task.
> Around here we use "trabajo de preso" instead, we don't mess chinese people around




In Spain we also say it in a admiring sense.


----------



## Amapolas

Agreed. 
Me acuerdo de una canción de María Elena Walsh, en la que Mono Liso le enseñaba a caminar a una naranja "con una paciencia china", porque la naranja no aprendía.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Thank you all. Gracias a todos.


----------



## franzjekill

Cbes said:


> "trabajo chino"


Eso es a lo que estoy acostumbrado en mi zona: "trabajo chino" no "de chinos". Me dio un trabajo chino: me dio mucho trabajo. No está relacionado con un gran esfuerzo físico, sino con la muchas dificultades que presentó. Y de peyorativo no tiene ni una gota.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Bueno franzjekill, el mundo es muy vasto: unos 10.000 km nada menos entre Argentina y España, casi nada. Y además, el castellano es un idioma muy extendido por todo el globo. Lo que me extraña es que una consulta como ésta lleve ya 3 años y medio en el candelero; aunque por otra parte, habida cuenta que involucra etnias diversas, no debería extrañarme. Graciaspor tu amable aportación.


----------



## Lallerolallero

Yo soy de Madrid y aquí la expresión "esto es de chinos" o "este es un trabajo de chinos" enfatiza la complejidad o el nivel de precisión necesario para realizarlo bien. Se trata de un que requiere gran precisión y destreza o de un trabajo muy difícil, complicado, enrevesado, que solo los chinos con su habitual meticulosidad y precisión (miniaturistas por una parte, grandes estrategas por otra, tenacidad etc.)  serían capaces de llevarlo a cabo con éxito



Respecto al aspecto de trabajo duro y extenuante, muy relacionado (desgraciadamente) con la esclavitud en Madrid se usa mucho "trabajar como un negro". Es muy feo, lo sé y haríamos bien en dejar de usar esa expresión tan denigrante.


----------



## ayuda?

This/that is a herculean task.
That’s going to take a monumental effort.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Thank you, ayuda?


----------



## Doraemon-

Un trabajo de chinos no es eso. No es un trabajo difícil, sino un trabajo repetitivo y que nunca se acaba, que siempre es igual y del que nunca descansas: coser mil pantalones uno tras otro, soldar siempre las mismas soldaduras en placas, ordenar un millón de tornillos en cajas, construir una muralla inacabable durante siglos...


----------



## Elixabete

ayuda? said:


> This/that is a herculean task.
> That’s going to take a monumental effort.


Those would imply a task requiring a lot if strength, "un trabajo de chinos" is applied to tasks that requiere a lot of patience, be it because they imply constant repetition (as Doraemon points out) or because they involve painstaking attention to detail.


----------



## gengo

If I were tasked with building a wall from pebbles, I suppose that would be tanto un trabajo de chinos como un trabajo de chinas. 

Personally, I will believe what the NSSs tell me about what this Spanish phrase means, especially one as reliable as Elixabete.  The best translation will, as always, depend on the exact context.


----------



## cxadio

In addition to gengo’s suggestions: 
I know it’s grueling work
I know it’s a grueling task


----------



## catrina

Toni Yu said:


> Sí,es para nosotros chinos una expresión ofensiva,igaul como "barrio chino=red-light district" ,no entiendo el porqué.
> Pero no me entiendas mal,yo solo quiero saber más de la historia de esas expresiones.



Hola Toni Yu,
Al parecer la historia detrás de la expresión 'es un trabajo de chinos' se refiere a la construcción de la Muralla


----------



## Elcanario

En primer lugar y visto lo leído, no es mi intención generar controversia pero en mi humilde opinión "un trabajo de chinos" y "una tarea hercúlea" no significan lo mismo como ya se ha señalado por otros foreros.
La expresión "Una tarea hercúlea" hace referencia a los doce trabajos de Hércules que por su condición resultaban casi de imposible cumplimiento por personas de inferior capacidad, fuerza y determinación a la del propio Hércules, un semidiós, como aquella en la que tuvo que descender a los infiernos para capturar a Cerbero. Tareas propias de personas excepcionales y fuera de lo común.
Por otra parte "un trabajo de chinos" hace referencia al tesón, a la paciencia y a la dedicación necesaria para acometer trabajos de tal magnitud que de otra manera no podrían llevarse a cabo.
La fama de pacientes de la que gozan los chinos se atestigua no solo en sus obras faraónicas sino incluso en sus leyendas mitológicas como la del "viejo allanamontañas" que propone una tarea tan ardua, larga y de tal envergadura como la de acabar con el hambre en el mundo, un auténtico trabajo de chinos.
Diferentes expresiones y matices, al menos en mi opinión.
También es cierto que pueden existir ciertas tareas en las que, por sus peculiaridades, se puedan solapar ambos conceptos pero eso no quita para que cada expresión posea su propio matiz característico.
Un saludo


----------



## Elcanario

Dejando opiniones aparte y atendiendo a las autoridades.
De chinos. Locución adjetiva. Dicho de un trabajo, de una labor, etc.: Muy difícil y que _requiere_ de gran paciencia. DRAE
Un saludo


----------



## ayuda?

catrina, Elcanario,
Thank you so much for responding to my question.


----------



## lzarzalejo73

Thank you.


----------

